# Does the cold affects chest x-ray?



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

HI All,

I just want to know if colds have effect on chest x-ray. I have colds right now and i am worried that it might have effect on the result. I will be having my chest xray on November 07.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

It depends if you have a chest infection...a simple cold shouldnt...but if it developed into a chest infection , it would show up...


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Try some Olbas oil...dropped into hot water, in a sink with a towel over your head, and breath the vapours,to try and clear your cold and help with your breathing


----------



## Pokie (Sep 17, 2013)

Judy&Rob said:


> Try some Olbas oil...dropped into hot water, in a sink with a towel over your head, and breath the vapours,to try and clear your cold and help with your breathing


Thanks Judy&Rob, for the reply.well my cold is not really bad but still im worried that it might affect the result. I will try your suggestion


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Don't worry...you should be ok...it's doubtful the common cold will lead to a chest infection, unless you are a heavy smoker, or asthmatic .....


----------

